
Ask HN: What would you prefer to use to accept payments? - ColinWright
With all the horror stories about PayPal, and with the hassles and costs involved in accepting credit cards, I was wondering what the preferred method might be among the technologically literate for accepting payments.<p>Yes, I know the muggles expect to use credit cards or PayPal, but what would <i>you</i> prefer to accept?  BitCoin?  Patreon?  BACS?  Something else?<p>Discussion of the pros and cons very welcome.
======
lsiunsuex
Your kinda contradicting what your asking about. On the one hand, you
recognize PayPal and accepting CCs in general can be a pain and or expensive,
but then your asking what the technologically literate would use.

The technologically literate would know of these pain points, understand there
are reasonable fees associated with accepting CCs and act accordingly, no?

Stripe.com has been my go to for accepting CCs since as long as I've known
it's existed. If not stripe, PayPal distilled down to the bare minimum is all
of what, 10-20 lines of code after including the SDK?

Neither are really a big deal to implement now a days.

If not taking a CC strait up via a website / app, I guess I'd choose Square
first and take the CC over the phone or in person, then maybe Patreon. I still
prefer to be paid in actual government backed currency so not a huge fan of
BitCoin. Hell, I'd rather use Venmo then BitCoin, lol...

~~~
ColinWright
> _Your kinda contradicting what your asking about._

Not at all. I'm pointing out specifically up front that these have associated
horror stories, and then asking what people would choose to use. If they
_still_ choose to use PayPal and/or credit cards then that's information.

> _The technologically literate would know of these pain points, understand
> there are reasonable fees associated with accepting CCs and act accordingly,
> no?_

Yes, obviously, but their choice then gives me information.

